# U.S. Open Tennis Tournament starts Mon, 8/28



## moviequeen1 (Aug 27, 2017)

The U. S. Open Tennis Tournament opening rounds starts tomorrow in Flushing Meadows,NY coverage will be on ESPN/Tennis Channel. Its the last grand Slam title for the yr.
My favorite player, Roger Federer the'ageless wonder',oldest player on tour age 36, will be competing for his 20th Grand Slam title.He has already won 2 of the Grand Slam titles this yr,Australian ,Wimbledon,will be rooting for him to win it all. It will be interesting tournament considering Andy Murray,Stan Warwinka,Novak Djorovick are out with injuries.The # 1 seed in the tournament is Rafa Nadal If Roger doesn't win,I'll be happy if 'Rafa' does.It would be nice to see a U.S. player e.g ,Steve Johnson,Jack Sock,John Isner do well too.
I don't follow the women's side,don't know many of the players except Venus Williams Sue


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 27, 2017)

Nice to see someone posting on sports here.

I follow tennis.  I have never played it.

I like Roger Federer as well but now there are some up and coming Canadian tennis players who I would like to see reach the semi's or finals.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 27, 2017)

Thanks for the reminder. Love to watch it.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 27, 2017)

Good news.   I'm getting sick of basketball  hogging most of the sports channels.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 29, 2017)

I wasn't happy to learn Maria Sharapova got a wild card entry into the tournament. She was banned from the tour for 15months for taking an illegal substance. She claims she didn't know its was a 'banned substance',seriously what a crock! Its too bad ESPN decided to show much of her match against #2 seed,Simona Halep Sue


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 30, 2017)

I watched most of Roger Federer's opening match last night.His opponent was a young American I had never heard of,Frances Tiafoe. The match was played under the dome because it was raining in NYC.
It seemed to me,Roger was having a hard time adjusting to the crowd noise during the first couple of sets,wasn't sure if his back was still bothering him. Frances was playing quite well,the match went to 5 sets. I couldn't stay awake to watch the end,glad to hear Roger prevailed. I was impressed with Frances's performance,he has a bright future. Sue


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 7, 2017)

I watched most of Roger Federer's quarter final match  last night vs Juan Martin del Potro. I noticed Roger wasn't really sharp as he was in his previous matches,I sensed his back was bothering him.Juan played a terrific match won in 4 sets. I read on line this morning,Roger admitted candidly in a post match interview,yes his back was bothering him,he was tired and he knew he wasn't going to beat Juan if he played well. I got tired of hearing the commentators hoping for a semi final 'showdown with Roger&Rafa,bet Roger did too.This is the only Grand Slam tournament where these 2 great players had never played against each other going into the semis.
Juan's semi final match with Rafa Fri night should be interesting Sue


----------

